

Starring Gists - telemachos
http://github.com/blog/673-starring-gists

======
telemachos
A minor but really useful feature: I've forked gists I will never edit for
exactly this reason. Now I don't have to.

A great example of one that I (and apparently everyone else) forked:
<http://gist.github.com/255948>

